# 2000 altima gxe no start



## substock (Jul 14, 2007)

hello,

i have owned my 00 gxe for close to 3 years now with no problems at all
its got the 2.4 dohc motor and has 112000 on the clock
its also a 5 speed

on my way home from work yesterday it was driving fine
i stopped at the post office and when i went back to start the car up it wouldn't start.
i thought it was the battery, so a tow truck was there and he put the jumper pack on and it was still a no go.

it won't even crank.

he tried tapping the starter but was unable to reach it, so thankfully we were able to push the car down a small slope and i was able to start it by popping the clutch.

luckily i only lived a mile from the post office so i drove home(it was driving perfectly fine now)

got home shut the car off and tried restarting it and nothing happened.

i bought a new starter last night as a precaution, and this morning i troubleshot the starter, battery, alternator, fuses, etc.

battery, alt, fuse all were fine
but the starter would not respond. so i replace it this morning.
get everything buttoned up and go to start the car and it still won't start.

all the dash lights are working when i turn the key on
the car will not crank at all
when i try to crank it (and let the key go as if it was running) a fast clicking noise starts and the digital odometers starts turning on/off with the clicking

the keyless remote works, but when i go to lock it the horn won't sound.
the horn is now hard to get to work on the steering wheel now to, and when it does go off it isn't very loud.

i checked the plugs and wires and they all looked good.

would anyone have any thoughts as to what this may be??

thank you in advance


----------



## substock (Jul 14, 2007)

went out and did some more playing with it, my fuel pump is working

hazards are good
turn signals ok

when i turn the headlights on all the power just dies.

also, i noticed when i just went out the security light isnt' blinking anymore.

i'm going to attempt to roll it to start it up again and take it to my buddies shop for him to look at it.

guessing i'll have to try to find a car to use for a little while.


----------



## solidwolf (Dec 2, 2007)

When you said that when you turn the headlights on all power dies........that tells me that the battery terminal may be loose. Clean your terminals with a wire brush and also your connections. BE CAREFUL when you clean the battery terminals! DO NOT put a lot of pressure on the terminals and DO NOT make any contact with the positive or negative terminals by either touching the wirebrush or touching the body of the car when cleaning the positive battery terminal. I would suggest taking the connections loose before cleaning.


----------

